#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-12
<c_smith> hey, I'm working on a bug, and would like a refresher as to what file I add the changes to, was it the Changelog file?
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you know?
<bkerensa> c_smith: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=fixing%20bugs%20in%20ubuntu&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CC0QFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FBugs%2FHowToFix&ei=ClddT_GSCdDaiQLL9JWZCw&usg=AFQjCNG0ChpvuUiglopyVFbch5FMOLc61g
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<bkerensa> even
<c_smith> meh, found it already, but thanks.
<c_smith> I'll let you know if I have more problems, k?
<bkerensa> c_smith: sure you can also join #ubuntu-bugs and seek help from the Bug Squad or #ubuntu-devel
<c_smith> ok, I'll join that.
<bkerensa> kees: Is there any reason why developers are not encouraged to move their source packages away from the tar-in-tar style?
<bkerensa> Oh look Git accepted my patch http://repo.or.cz/w/git-gui.git/commit/ef42057deae1aca6c3716019a3672809785f0a96
<c_smith> bkerensa, is there someone I should be asking for reviewing the bug fix I submitted?
<bkerensa> c_smith: ?
<c_smith> it's a bytesize bug fix I submitted for Freeciv.
<bkerensa> c_smith: once you propose a merge it will be reviewed in due time by a Ubuntu Developer
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> but I do have this to say about Freeciv: it's a good game.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I have very little time to play games
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> ah, ok
<c_smith> hows Battlefield 3, might I ask?
<bkerensa> c_smith: it is good
<c_smith> awesome, wish it existed for the Nintendo Wii.
<c_smith> well, time to see if I can't get into an Icecrown Citadel raid.
<bkerensa> hello cy1
<cy1> bkerensa: Hello hello!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I just found what I believe to be a important bug but am unsure which package is bugging... Essentially when I toggle Bluetooth off via GUI in 12.04 it also Disables Wifi Networking in Network Manager and does a Hardware Switch off for my Wifi Card
<bkerensa> as such I must have Bluetooth on in order to use Wifi? which potentially uses more power then just having wifi up
<bkerensa> c_smith: does your laptop have bluetooth?
<cy1> Hey, anyone try Retroshare before?
<cy1> I find it pretty awesome.
<cy1> http://retroshare.sourceforge.net/
<cy1> It uses GnuPG to do friending and stuff.
<cy1> Haven't compared to that one java thing... allshare or somethin...
<bkerensa> hello mrae
<mrae> hello. I'm just kind of here to lurk.
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<Brian_H> morning :)
<bkerensa> I need tea or coffeee
<bkerensa> time to go make some
<slangasek> bkerensa: hmm, I guess lp:~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/bash/precise-201112011313 is a case of the branch auto-importer fixing things up... and I guess the branch is broken.
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hi bkerensa
<nathwill> how's monday going for everybody?
<bkerensa> hi zenlinux
<zenlinux> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa>  /mode +q bkerensa*!*@*
<bkerensa> eck
<zenlinux> btw, how did that meeting go at the Pho place in Hollywood?
<bkerensa> zenlinux: it was tasty
<zenlinux> I can literally walk there from where I live, I'm kicking myself for missing it
<bkerensa> going 20 or so people
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Were going to do another one soon... Maybe next month
<bkerensa> :)
<zenlinux> cool, I'll keep an eye out for the announcement
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-13
<nathwill> *yawn*
 * nathwill loves wordpress
<bkerensa> nathwill: why
<nathwill> oh lots of reasons
<nathwill> mainly that it generally makes sense
<nathwill> and by being so widely used, is easy to support a huge array of sites by being familiar with its architecture
<nathwill> also, started to lose my objectsions to its use with the 3.3.x releases
<nathwill> so clearly they're listening to user feedback
<bkerensa> nathwill: do you use a framework or vanilla wordpress?
<nathwill> personally, it depends
<nathwill> for clients, wordpress
<nathwill> my sites, i build my own framework for apps
<nathwill> or for my blog i use jekyll
<nathwill> depends totally on the purpose
<nathwill> you pick what's appropriate
<nathwill> i'm actually going to be publishing the base framework pretty soon on github
<nathwill> once i clean it up a bit
<nathwill> there's a noticeable gap in the market between the ultra-lightweight and the full-fledged frameworks
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I would love to use something like jekyll or better yet Wok (just like jekyll but developed in Oregon) but transitioning my WP theme to static would be a nightmare
<bkerensa> well it is a nightmare I already tried to with the Wok devs at OSU
<bkerensa> :D
<Subway1> i am subway
<bkerensa> nathwill: Im working on a Subway juju charm atm
<nathwill> urgh
<nathwill> stupid system crash
<nathwill> on the bright side, nailed  the backend code for handling dynamic form submissions on the first go :D
<cy1> Meh, I hate qmake...
<cy1> "Want to set some cflags for every compiled object in some subdirs? HA SORRY YOU SHOULD HAVE USED AUTOTOOLS"
<cy1> "Profiling? Why would you ever want to do that?"
<bkerensa> adam_g: working on my first juju charm
<cy1> juju wat
<bkerensa> juju charm
<bkerensa> juju.ubuntu.com
 * blkperl hopes coderwall gets launchpad intergration
<yuler> I've MyPaint installed on the HD (Ubuntu), but because I'm using 10.10, the Wacom Bamboo tablet does not work properly.  The tablet works with newer kernels.  Since I don't want to update just yet, I want to use a LiveCd and run MyPaint from the HD.  However, MyPaint will not launch.  Any ideas how to diagnose this?
<bkerensa> yuler: I am not too familiar with mypaint
<bkerensa> I think most people are sleeping atm but perhaps if you e-mail to the mailing list?
<bkerensa> yuler: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> I know the wacom does work on 11.10 and 12.04
<bkerensa> yuler: I am not too familiar with mypaint
<bkerensa> I think most people are sleeping atm but perhaps if you e-mail to the mailing list?
<bkerensa> yuler: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-or
<bkerensa> I know the wacom does work on 11.10 and 12.04
<yuler> Yes, I've tested the Wacom under newer kernels.  No problems.  My concern is running a pgm off the HD from a newer kernel LiveCd.
<bkerensa> yuler: that could likely cause problems... I have never really ran a program off the local filesystem from a livecd
<yuler> I have, but even if it didn't, it won't break anything.  I understand dependencies change.  I just want to know how to trace the steps to determine why a pgm (e.g. MyPaint) does not run.
<yuler> My first pass was to find a LiveCD that has MyPaint installed, but from what I can tell, they all allow it to be installed, which defeats the purpose of running from a LiveCd.
<bkerensa> yuler: Yeah I dont think you will find a livecd as a core package
<yuler> The openartist distro does, but it's 2.8GB 64-bit.
<cy1> mypaint has the best tablet stroke response of any program I've used. It's criminal that GIMP hasn't shamelessly duplicated the mypaint algorithms yet.
 * bkerensa slaps lubotu1 
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-14
<blkperl> bkerensa: why don't you gpg sign your emails :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: What purpose would it serve for me to gpg sign e-mails that do not contain anything I want to protect?
<blkperl> bkerensa: gpg encryption is used for protecting, gpg signing is to prove your idenitity over the insecure email protocal
<bkerensa> blkperl: Correct but when people who have no idea what pgp is get a signature.asc file attachment it only adds questions to be answered
<bkerensa> blkperl: We discussed this on channel once and the basic response was that unless your packaging or sending something important its likely unnecessary to sign e-mail with your key.... I have only received on 3 signed e-mails so far in my lifetime
<bkerensa> :P
<blkperl> if users have questions about signature.asc files then thats good and you can introduce them to gpg :)
<bkerensa> :P
<blkperl> if i could add gpg siging to the bugtrackers at work i would do it :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Btw I decrypted that e-mail and uploaded the key but its now not showing you as signed my key
<cy1> PGP encryption is essential for email, because otherwise there is no guaranteed way to differentiate from spam. Especially since most ISPs block us from directly sending email nowadays.
<cy1> But email sucks in general so
<nathwill> it would be badass to have p2p email equivalent
<cy1> "Links? Hyperlinks? What good are those?" - MIME
<cy1> nathwill, there are some options there... but p2p isn't sufficient, you have to say what kind you're looking for...
<cy1> email already is p2p, just easily blocked by ISPs.
<cy1> And generally unsigned.
<nathwill> pfft. easily if you don't take any steps at all to protect your privacy
<nathwill> i have yet to see an ISP block all smtp ports
<nathwill> they usually just block 25, because it's the most abused
<cy1> You can't send email to anyone whose port 25 is blocked.
<cy1> there's no name@host:port format for addresses.
<nathwill> that's what srv records are for...
<cy1> Yeah, well SRV records can be scraped pretty easily, but...
<cy1> it's true enough that ISPs don't give a shit there.
<cy1> Unfortunately we're talking about SMTP not XMPP :p
<nathwill> haha
<cy1> of which XMPP has its own host of inanities
<cy1> "Dialback? That sounds like something a phone company would do. Let's require it so we sound more businessy!" - XMPP
<nathwill> sounds like a throttling mechanism
<cy1> It's a "shit on the little guy" mechanism.
<nathwill> sounds like a saturday night
<cy1> Basically if you can't afford full PTR records in DNS, in addition to SRV and A, then you can't run an XMPP peer.
<nathwill> so dialback's basically mandatory rdns
<nathwill> awesome
<cy1> They look up your IP to see if the PTR record goes to the right place, otherwise you're not allowed to connect.
<cy1> Thankfully most server software has a "fuck you dialback" option, but it only works if you have a paid currently valid SSL certificate.
<nathwill> is it really required that it be paid?
<cy1> So basically most servers I communicate with on XMPP ban encryption. :/
<nathwill> not just valid and signed by recognized authority?
<cy1> Well, that's the funny thing about SSL nathwill.
<cy1> An authority who signs certificates without charging for 'em won't be recognized as an authority by your ultimate authority.
<nathwill> i'm my ultimate authority...
<nathwill> ;)
<cy1> Tell that to your mozilla web browser.
<nathwill> ... with the import button?
<nathwill> or with the convergence addon
<cy1> Yeah, well most people don't use that.
<nathwill> i could care less about most people :P
<cy1> Anyway you don't control the servers at google or jabber.org or wherever, so you cannot force them to recognize me as an authority.
<cy1> ergo, encryption = banned
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> google doesn't surprise me
<nathwill> jabber kind of does
<cy1> What, you mean Jabber Inc., the publically traded company? Doing ugly stuff? Go figure!
<nathwill> but isn't the point with XMPP that the actual comms are direct between peers, not server mediated as with AIM/Yahoo chat?
<cy1> No, actually communication is very server mediated.
<nathwill> i don't understand how a service structured that way can successfully ban encryption
<nathwill> really
<nathwill> then what's the damn point
<cy1> It's like email really.
<cy1> The point is that when someone tried to run an AIM server, AOL sued their asses and the courts bought it.
<nathwill> speaking of ssl certs, though, have you any experience with cacert.org?
<cy1> So people made their own IM server.
<cy1> cacert.org is great, if you can accept incoming mail on port 25. Otherwise you have to logon somewhere to get a cert from them. They're pretty much out of any default certificate authority list anyway.
<cy1> Because they don't charge money.
<nathwill> interesting
<cy1> I hate jabber to death, but hey if it works then I don't care. But IRC is pretty much superior to it in every way.
 * nathwill nods
<nathwill> irc ftw, 99% of the time
<cy1> Yeah, except for the whole EFnet crap
<nathwill> ooooh. gnomeshell crash ftl...
<cy1> But that's a malady shared among jabber.
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> funny cy1, i'm sitting here cursing email's inherent broken-ness when merging conversations from different threads as we speak
<cy1> nathwill, reply to someone? Better save it to the sent folder and leave your inbox thread without context!
<cy1> Gods I hate that.
<nathwill> i wish more people i knew were on diaspora...
<nathwill> er. know
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am kind of
<bkerensa> not sure how it all works but I got a profile?
<cy1> I'd be on Diaspora... if it was free software.
<nathwill> say whaaaa?
<nathwill> i smell a statusnet user
<cy1> (fuck you keymapping putting ctrl+w right next to ctrl+v)
<cy1> https://diasp0ra.ca/posts/218102
<cy1> Diaspora Inc. isn't even non-commercial anymore...
<nathwill> wow
<nathwill> when the f did that happen
<nathwill> i feel like i was lied to
<cy1> I was suspicious the moment it was "invite only" :( but it is pretty crappy, yeah...
<nathwill> thanks for the link cy1
<nathwill> depressing, but good to know
<cy1> I'm worried that Diaspora, Inc. is part of an attempt to disrupt free social networking, by dividing its members and making people disagree. Hopefully it won't be like Trolltech...
<yuler> What free social networking?
<nathwill> bam
<nathwill> acct closed
<cy1> Well, Diaspora ostensibly...
<nathwill> i'm not vested enough to deal with flipflopping in that regard
<nathwill> and i've already vowed that this is the year i inhouse everything i can
<nathwill> anyone have experience with one of these?
<nathwill> http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/t-dreamplugdetails.aspx
<nathwill> i really wanna get one
<bkerensa> nathwill: why not a pandaboard?
<bkerensa> or a raspberry-pi with a 3d printed case?
<yuler> It's like a fully modded Raspeberry Pi
<nathwill> if i get a raspberry pi i'll build the lego-case
<nathwill> but that is a good suggestion
<nathwill> does raspberry pi come w/ dual nic?
<yuler> no
<nathwill> well, deal breaker then
<nathwill> needs to be able to function as router/firewall
<bkerensa> nathwill: no idea
<bkerensa> nathwill: why?
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: you should see my new router its a beast :D
<nathwill> i also like the bubba
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> andi bet you have a crazy router
<bkerensa> nathwill: Belkin N900 DB
<yuler> Pi is generic core for $35.  What's a Dreamplug run?
<bkerensa> oh Advanced N900 DB even
<bkerensa> http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/belkin-reveals-advance-n900-db-router/
<nathwill> yuler: i believe it ships debian or ubuntu
<nathwill> boy belkin doesn't make it easy to find detailed tech specs...
<nathwill> aanyways. i'm outta here
<nathwill> have a good night all
<nathwill> see ya tomorrow
<bkerensa> yuler: So how did you find out about us?
<yuler> with room list
<bkerensa> yuler: :)
<bkerensa> yuler: But you live in Oregon?
<bkerensa> :D
<yuler> I cannot be here if not?
<bkerensa> yuler:  But of course you can :)
<bkerensa> time for dinner
<bkerensa> ttyl
<cweber10> bkerensa: so what do you do when a bug is in an other language is there something to do so it can get to someone who knows the language?
<cweber10> Windipity is in on the question too.
<bkerensa> cweber10: I suppose working with google translate to understand the bug might work best.... I am about to run out for lunch... Bdmurray might you be able to better answer this if you have time?
<bdmurray> cweber10: what bug number is this?  I would use google translate to get an general idea
<bdmurray> and then decide from there what to do
<lcollins07> bdmurray: Bug #909442
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 909442 in gnome-games (Ubuntu) "sudoku" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/909442
<bdmurray> well, google translate wasn't a ton of help
<bdmurray> I mean its not clear to me how to recreate the bug
<bdmurray> so I'd mark it as incomplete looking for more details and also mention how the majority of the users of Launchpad read and write english so it is best to communicate in english
<lcollins07> bdmurray: Ok I can do that.
<bdmurray> and not bother translating your response to french
<bdmurray> somebody who knows french, slangasek?, might be able to help with whether or not jeu is a typo
<slangasek> it means 'game'
<slangasek> 'game closes when you launch a "grid"'
<slangasek> haha, "Thurs" - very clever, google translate
<bdmurray> lcollins07: its also good to subscribe to the bug so you get an email notification when the reporter responds
<lcollins07> bdmurray: Good idea! I will do that.
<bdmurray> if we look at the changelog of gnome-games we might find something interesting
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-games/+changelog
<bkerensa> cweber10: Just to add to what bdmurray said perhaps you could mark it incomplete and ask them to better describe the bug using our canned message and also translate that to their native tongue and explain that it would be best if they could communicate in english
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> their choice of english of course
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-15
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you reviewed any of the asus tablets yet?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I have not
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I want to connect with some people at asus though
<cweber10> bkerensa: Yea its was Lacey's bug so she took care of it. I have to say people got insanely active these past two weeks. Now I just need see what I can do to keep them going now that class is basicly over.
<bkerensa> Hi jPiroshky
<bkerensa> cweber10: invite them to the release party next month :D
<jPiroshky> Hey Ben ^_^
<jPiroshky> I'll be there- I had a lot of fun at FreeGeek!
<jPiroshky> I heard people talking about ubuntu on tablets yesterday;  I'd be really interested to talk with people who can tell about how poplular tablets boot, and what it's like to install linux on one.  Also, I'd like to know more about what kind of functionality needs to be added to a linux distro to get the multi-touch features.  If anyone would chat or point me to some resources, I'd really appreciate it ^_^
<c_smith> hyello
<bkerensa> well I better get ready to head out to the Dreamhost Party
 * bkerensa will be unavailable all night :)
<cweber10> bkerensa: Yep, release party has been mentioned a few times and will remind everyone monday (Final) along with mentioning it when I see people around next month.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-16
<goddard> anyone using terminator?
<goddard> Everyone should read this http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-57397452-261/riaa-chief-isps-to-start-policing-copyright-by-july-12/
<goddard> I thought phone tapping required a warrent.  So internet tapping requires nothing.
<goddard> I don't pirate anything, but this still seems wrong.
<cy1> goddard: Gosh I think you might be onto something there.
<goddard> it was pretty apparent people didn't want the internet messed with yet some how the white house just doesn't care
<cy1> It's almost as if we aren't members of a democratic government anymore.
<goddard> democracy i think not my friend
<goddard> if that was the case I could actually vote on things not just people that lie to me
<cy1> You can still put the mark on the paper, and the paper in the box. That's a democracy, right?
<cy1> The box has "democracy" written on it you see.
<cy1> Pay no attention to the millions of people forcibly kept ignorant who also get to put their papers in the box. Your vote still counts, honest.
<cy1> It's not like advertising actually works or anything. People vote for what is good for them, not in a gigantic frothing mass for whoever has the shiniest tie.
<goddard> haha in Ancient Greece where Democracy was invented they voted on things not people
<cy1> If advertising worked, people would spend a lot of effort on it, but since they don't clearly we have nothing to fear.
<goddard> well they voted on people to :D
<goddard> think they even voted on killing people... haha
<goddard> thats not so good
<goddard> man oh man
<goddard> and that is why people think RMS is crazy
<cy1> Oh, and if you get a paper receipt, you can be sure your vote wasn't rigged
<cy1> because clearly there have been so many times when people were allowed to recount their votes by the receipts they had.
<cy1> What was printed on that paper is totally your vote, and nothing secretly being changed electronically, after printing it out.
<goddard> http://questioncopyright.org/
<cy1> "The ISPs are essentially forcing fans to hide their love of their favorite artists." <3
<cy1> The song I'm playing right now is STATEMENT REDACTED DUE TO A CLAIM FROM VIACOM INC
<goddard> haha
<goddard> exactly
<goddard> i guess they have never heard of encryption
<cy1> Encryption is a way of hiding my love of my favorite artists. :/
<cy1> I like to think it can hide other things though, which will remove the power of those who do harm.
<bkerensa> wendar: congrats
<wendar> bkerensa: thanks :)
<goddard> does anyone else have problems following these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop/Procedures
<goddard> I can't ever update my profile.
<goddard> its asking for some api key
<bkerensa> goddard: You can go to http://laptop.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/profile and set a custom API key I believe
<bkerensa> I think also they may have recently launched a newer UI
<goddard> i hope so because this one is confusing
<goddard> yeah i went to that page but where do i get the key for that page?
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> goddard: You would need to set a custom key
<bkerensa> goddard: Someone in #ubuntu-testing might be able to help better since I am not familiar with the UI
<nathwill> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/oneiric/subway/trunk
<bkerensa> fun toy
<nathwill> looking
<nathwill> how the hell you make the checkmark character?
<nathwill> ^bkerenbsa
<nathwill> *bkerensa
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh
<bkerensa> nathwill:  like this √ √ √
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> you just √
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: I went to some ASCII site and grabbed it
<bkerensa> I dislike juju
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> yeah, i got that feeling when i reviewed them before global jam
<bkerensa> when the Canonical Community Specialist for Cloud cannot tell me how to properly deploy a charm that says a lot :P
<bkerensa> I'm going to have to go get me some hummus soon :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: good thing you skipped that party... the music was horribly loud and got a epic migraine
<nathwill> that's too bad
<bkerensa> but alas I was able to speak with Dreamhost VP of Marketing, VP of Partnerships and a Co-founder... Ubuntu Oregon is golden for sponsorship into the future
<bkerensa> and some FreeGeek folk were there which was cool
<nathwill> fantastic
<nathwill> well at least you re-upped consciousness about us
<nathwill> so that they remember what's up, and later no-one's like "what's this account doing here? blam!"
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P you do a lot of "what's this account doing here blamming"
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i do indeed
<nathwill> it adds to my running tally of "what i saved" vs. "what you payed me"
<nathwill> annual reviews are coming up after all.
<cy1> Aw, I found a bug in Linux :(
<cy1> well, libc more likely
<cy1> There's openat, statat, symlinkat, fstatat, mkfifoat, but no execveat :(
<cy1> I can still go /proc/self/fd/<num>/<name> for the equivalent, but talk about a hack!
<nathwill> bkerensa, i might have to make a stab at creating a charm though, just for saying i did.
<bkerensa> nathwill: with a yahoo product ofc
<nathwill> totally
<nathwill> bundle up ycombinator
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> er
<nathwill> yuicompressor is what i actually was referring to
<nathwill> ycombinator i don't believe is a yahoo product, though the people involved are closely associated
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-17
<bkerensa> :s burgerville for breakfast and lunch :(
<nathwill> what's wrong w/ that?!
<tgm4883> bkerensa, your : is on the wrong side
<tgm4883> <bkerensa> :s burgerville for breakfast and lunch (:
<tgm4883> FTFY
<bkerensa> nathwill: Well idk I'm not fond of their breakfast... its kind of dull but Jenn wanted a breakfast and I wasnt going to cook at 5am so yeah :)
<nathwill> ah, can't say i've had their breakfast
<nathwill> didn't know it was different
<bkerensa> nathwill: their lunch is good though and I like that its all local stuff and you get money back :D
<nathwill> yeah, their rewards card program is fantastic
<nathwill> which is good, because the food's bloody expensive
<bkerensa> nathwill: Its just like pancake, hashbrowns... sausage/bacon and muffins with jam
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah $6.09 for burger + $3.50 for basket
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> yo
<tgm4883> UBUNTU HOUR!!!!!!
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea those are a bit expensive
<bkerensa> slangasek: I have been getting a dialog that indicates a system error has occurred and when I try to report and apport gathers info it says the error was in twisted but then a new dialog comes up saying it could not find which python-twisted-core client was affected
<slangasek> bkerensa: I would file a manual bug on python-twisted with this information
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-03-18
<bdmurray> bkerensa: you said something about bluetooth and wifi right?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: did you report a bug at all?
<c_smith> yo
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-11
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> slangasek: xfce4-power-manager migrated to logind
<bkerensa> https://launchpad.net/~bkerensa/+archive/logind/+builds?build_state=built
<bkerensa> :d
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-13
<bkerensa> holy smoke nathwill is here
<nathwill> indeed!
<nathwill> how goes
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-03-15
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/nmQPlLM.jpg <-- My new Ubuntu Business Cards
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^
<nathwill> is that a USB?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yes yes it is
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 4GB capacity each one
<bkero> nice
<nathwill> crazy
<bkero> stiff plastic?
<bkerensa> yep
<bkero> I've always wanted to do a business card like this. http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-PCB-Business-Card/
<bkerensa> it flexes if you try and bend it a bit
<bkero> But that one is cool too
<bkerensa> well I know a company in China that can do it if you got the money
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Huayi Tech in Shen Zhen
<bkerensa> they hook it up
<bkero> right on
<bkerensa> I hear they also make shoes
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> bkero: are you using the standard moz business cards right now?
<bkero> bkerensa: Yeah
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-13
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-03-14
<blkperl> slangasek: install-grub is failing for me on trusty network installs :(
<blkperl> it was working last month....
<slangasek> blkperl: do you mean 'grub-install'?
<blkperl> slangasek: yep
<blkperl> slangasek: running 'grub-install --force "(hd0)"'  failed
<blkperl> why does it think '(hd0)' is a valid device :)
<slangasek> because grub device names are not unix device names
<slangasek> you should file a bug report
<blkperl> ok
<blkperl> slangasek: against which package?
<slangasek> it does look like the argument to grub-install is supposed to be an actual device file though, which makes sense; so the (hd0) is buggy, but no idea where it came from
<slangasek> blkperl: grub2
<blkperl> ok
<blkperl> bug 1292628
<lubotu1> bug 1292628 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "'grub-install --force "(hd0)"' fails on trusty during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292628
<blkperl> what kind of information would be useful to include slangasek ?
<slangasek> blkperl: more context from syslog, for starters
<blkperl> ok, there wasn't much in syslog beside the grub-install failing
<bkero> blkperl: what happens when you run the command manually?
<blkperl> bkero: its failz :P
<bkero> silently? strace?
<bkero> You might need to supply a device map
<blkperl> bkero: its fails with return 1
<bkero> strace?
<blkperl> im doing another install, i can do that it when it gets to the grub part
<blkperl> although i might not have strace in the chroot
<bkero> So compile a statically linked version and copy it on :P
<bkero> actually just copy a dynamically linked copy over. It's only linked against libc and vdso.
<blkperl> lame Trusty still can't detect 4 monitors
<blkperl> bkero: what am i looking for in the strace output?
<blkperl> slangasek: syslog context added
<bkero> blkperl: a pastebin to dump it in
<blkperl> bkero: http://pastebin.com/t0v0y6SM
<bkero> blkperl: what does your partition table look like? I see 2 partitions
<blkperl> bkero: boot, swap, lvm
<bkero> blkperl: interesting
<bkero> open("/dev/sda3", O_RDONLY)             = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<bkero> open("/dev/sda4", O_RDONLY)             = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<bkero> open("/dev/sda5", O_RDONLY)             = 5
<bkero> sda1, sda2, and sda5?
<blkperl> yeah...
<bkero> blkperl: grub-probe --target=drive --device /dev/sda
<bkero> blkperl: grub-probe --target=bios_hints --device /dev/sda
<blkperl> first one says sda, second one says hd0
<bkero> Yeah, that sounds correct
<bkero> Must be a legit bug. The error is happening in grub-bios-setup
<bkero> which has a note at the end of the help output that says 'DEVICE must be an OS device (e.g. /dev/sda).'
<bkero> blkperl: echo "(hd0) /dev/sda" > /boot/device.map
<bkero> that makes it work
<bkero> err /boot/grub/device.map
<blkperl> huh
<blkperl> well thats unfortunate, i hope they fix it
<blkperl> bkero: yep that totally fixes it :)
<bkero> blkperl: added a comment
<blkperl> bkero++
<blkperl> slangasek: ^ So need anymore information now? :)
<slangasek> blkperl: *I* don't; you'll need cjwatson to look at it
<blkperl> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-11
<wxl> bkerensa: sgclark: where you guys staying at for lfnw?
<sgclark> wxl: valorie made a reservation somewhere, let me dig that up
<wxl> sgclark: probably the hampton since it's the "official hotel"
<wxl> rate is decent too
<sgclark> ugh and I still need to get funding
<wxl> includes "hacker room"
<wxl> me too!
<sgclark> oh cool
<wxl> free 10mbps inet for lfnw attendees
<wxl> ok that's official then :)
<sgclark> wow I hope she made it there..
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> so i'm looking at amtrak and it's kind of sucky
<wxl> i guess i have to take friday/monday off too boo
<wxl> maybe i should look at *shudder* greyhound
<sgclark> oh I still need to figure that out too
<sgclark> maybe we can ride up together?
<wxl> on the train or whatever? totally!
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> jeez
<wxl> greyhound is like $12 less
<wxl> not worth it at all
<wxl> free wifi all the way up on amtrak
<wxl> though it tends to be overloaded
<sgclark> amtrak then lol
<sgclark> pretty ride tho
<wxl> perhaps being on weekdays it won't be so bad
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> totally
<wxl> way better than shitty greyhound :)
<wxl> i've been across the country several times on an amtrak
<wxl> i'm discinclined towards anything else
<sgclark> wow nice
<sgclark> ok Hampton Inn, that the place?
<wxl> yeah
<sgclark> woot
<wxl> part of me wants to check for carpooling on the list because i'd rather not take monday off too
<sgclark> yeah that would be better for me too
<sgclark> so much to do so little time :(
<sgclark> Friday ok though
<wxl> having to stay another day, though
<sgclark> think she already reserved Friday
<wxl> well i kind of meant monday i guess
<sgclark> oh right yeah
<wxl> on the other hand, i hate long drives
<sgclark> if we can get back Sunday, that would be great, if not, what can yah do
<wxl> i hate cars really XD
 * bkero should get lfnw hotel
<sgclark> so do i lol
<bkero> I'm confirmed speaking, so I guess I'm obligated to go.
<wxl> neat bkerensa
<wxl> oops
<wxl> not that
<wxl> bkerensa:
<wxl> what the hell
<sgclark> looks like she reserved through till Monday, so i am good for whatever
 * bkero is not bkerensa
<wxl> tab complete is not fun when you guys are so close
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> you need a new nick, bkero XD
<bkero> Press tab twice.
<wxl> yeah but that's no fun
<bkero> Hey now, I was here first.
<bkero> 11:13:46       -- | NickServ: Registered : Sep 20 21:55:43 2006 (8y 24w 5d ago)
<wxl> heheheh
<bkero> vs bkerensa: 11:13:49       -- | NickServ: Registered : Feb 24 03:14:44 2010 (5y 2w 2d ago)
<wxl> well, you win
<wxl> bkerensa: we've decided you need a new nick so i don't have to hit tab so many times for bkero :)
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> whatcha speaking on bkero?
<bkero> DIY Electric Vehicles and advanced SSH usage
<sgclark> oooh
<wxl> raaaaaaaaad
<wxl> man i hope there's enough ubuntu oregon folks around that i can catch some of the talks :)
<wxl> our logo is now on the website with the sponsors
<wxl> too bad kde is not :(:(:(
<sgclark> kde is not ?
<wxl> am i blind?
<wxl> yeah i don't see the logo up there
<wxl> http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/2015/sponsors
<sgclark> wxl: yup yer right which is odd as valorie is doing their booth
<wxl> sgclark: i thought i saw a mail that she wasn't going to make it?
<sgclark> wxl: different linuxfest
<wxl> OH
<wxl> well then yeah she or someone needs to make that happen
<sgclark> I confirmed she is going to this one as she is my roomate lol
<wxl> hahahhah
<sgclark> yeah I will ping her and ask
<wxl> did i mention how jazzed i am that no starch press is there??
<wxl> i LOVE their books
<wxl> they have a new "teach your kids to code" book coming out
<wxl> and a new clojure book
<wxl> game hacking (my daughter would probably dig that)
<wxl> game art (my daughter would dig that even mnore)
<sgclark> nice :)
<wxl> and a php/mysql for kids book. that must be a punishment tool, i'm thinking?
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> oooh learn python with minecraft
<sgclark> there you go
<wxl> black hat python is a newish one
<wxl> a woman's guide to protecting yourself online http://www.nostarch.com/smartgirlsguide
<sgclark> guess I have been pretty lucky, have not encountered any of that bully behaviour
 * sgclark knocks on wood
<wxl> i'm glad to hear that
<wxl> all i know is men are stupid, so it's a worthwhile thing to have out there
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> I have heard horror stories
<sgclark> so awareness is certainly good
<wxl> it's also nice to have a guide written by a woman who is highly visible online
<sgclark> yeah
<wxl> and i bet as a sex writer has had her fair share of horror stories
<sgclark> oh I bet
<wxl> bkerensa: bkero: if you haven't reserved a room, want to split the cost of a room with 2 queens?
<bkero> Nah, I have a SO I'm rooming with, sorry.
<bkerensa> bkero: fyi we do have a booth but because of some last minute family stuff that came up I was not able to get my budget in time
<bkerensa> bkero: for LFNW
<bkero> bkerensa: ah ouch okay
<bkero> bkerensa: unfortunately I can't do booth duty again this year.
<bkerensa> bkero: yeah the window unfortunately is very tight for budgets
<bkerensa> bkero: no worries I will let them know we cant booth
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-12
<wxl> grr
<wxl> seems like the hotel might be full at the lfnw rate :(
<sgclark> ack
<wxl> i put in a call so we'll see what happens
<wxl> i did get my train ticket tho
<sgclark> oh cool, suppose I should do that
<wxl> sgclark: i get into pdx to take the 516 cascades at 2:40 on friday
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> sgclark: return is 513 out of bellingham at 8:32 am monday
<sgclark> ok
<wxl> if'n you want to ride together :)
<sgclark> yep I do
<sgclark> will get my tickets today
<wxl> kewl
<wxl> i put a sub into community donations funding too
<wxl> unfortunately i did that BEFORE i found out about the hotel so i hope to god they can get me in there
<sgclark> yeah I need to do that too
<sgclark> I hope so too
<wxl> if not i might just stay there anyways
<kereltis> hey guys
<wxl> hey welcome to the club kereltis :)
<sgclark> hiyas
<kereltis> ty, I hear this is where all the cool people hangout. :-)
<wxl> totally
<sgclark> totally
<sgclark> lol
<wxl> yoou didn't introduce yourself on the mailing list yet
<kereltis> I'll do that now
<wxl> please do
<wxl> it will save you some typing :)
<wxl> heheh
<wxl> or go with apple's philosophy
<wxl> our stuff is so intuitive you don't ned support!
<wxl> or even a manual!
<kereltis> haha just trust us, you don't need to know anything :-D
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-13
<kereltis> I sent an introductory mail to the mailing list
<sgclark> blah, wxl do you moderate our maillist?
<sgclark> nm
<wxl> sgclark: why, you want to help moderate? :)
<sgclark> lol sure :)
<sgclark> I need to remember which email I used though :(
<sgclark> I keep getting awaiting moderation
<wxl> okie hold on
<sgclark> I am me! I sear it!
<sgclark> swear*
<wxl> i thought i added that one email to the accept list
<sgclark> should be either sgclark@kubuntu.org or scarlett@scarlettgatelyclark.com
<sgclark> I had to switch to thunderbird, kmail failed me :(
<wxl> bummer
<sgclark> hopefully their new work on akonadi will fix things in the future
<wxl> tho i use thunderbird at work too
<wxl> and recommend it in general
<sgclark> but for now, I do like thunderbird anyway, so no biggie
<sgclark> yeah just I wrote like 75 of the documentation for kmail lol
<wxl> hahahah
<sgclark> 75%.. sheesh darn keyboard!
<wxl> you need a mechancial
 * sgclark grumbles at the piece of code that is not behaving
<sgclark> have I mentioned I am not a big fan of Windows lol
<wxl> sgclark: use thunderbird identities to make it appear you're sending from sgclark@kubuntu.org even though you're actually using imap/pop3 and smmtp via some other email
<wxl> i.e. set up the tbird account as the one kubuntu.org forwards to, but then edit its identity
<sgclark> wxl: that was it :) thanks!
<wxl> ask me if you need further help with thunderbird. i've been using it for a looooooooooooooong time
<sgclark> well let me test, inc mail to group!
<wxl> yay
<sgclark> cool so far it got past my locked up smtp server lol
<wxl> hehehe
<sgclark> cool all working :) thanks!
<wxl> np!
<wxl> fwiw i use thunderbird-trunk on a production machine
<wxl> living dangerously, i know!
<sgclark> lol yes I live on the edge day to day
<wxl> i also use the development versions of firefox and chrome
<wxl> but i like my LTS kubuntu ☺
<sgclark> :)
<kereltis> I'm always pulled between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, I really like both.
<wxl> hey again che :)
<wxl> i'm a lubuntu guy most times
<wxl> otherwise, i'm all about kubuntu
<wxl> though xubuntu has grown up quite a bit
<wxl> ubuntu's nice on a phone :)
<sgclark> hiyas :)
<sgclark> well I have a special love for kubuntu lol
<sgclark> <-- kubuntu developer
<kereltis> I'm loving the look of KDE 5
<sgclark> yep, me too :)
<sgclark> lots of work it is giving me though lol
<sgclark> love seeing the improvements though as stuff rolls out, great fun
<sgclark> but I am done fighting with code for the evening and need to veg out at the tube. See you all tomorrow :)
<kereltis> One of the things I love about using Linux is watching the evolution of the software, it's pretty incredible to watch a desktop evolve and change. :-)
<kereltis> Have a good night
<sgclark> oh yes
<sgclark> agreed
<sgclark> wxl: how do we handle spam that actually gets through. If there is even a way..
<wxl> sgclark: oh did you see some?
<sgclark> wxl: yeah with a doc attachment.. :(
<sgclark> thankfully I know better than to open attachments lol
<wxl> oh noes
<wxl> why didn't i get it?
<wxl> maybe gmail filtered it out
<sgclark> maybe, I am still training my new email server, so I still see lots of spam :(
<wxl> i don'
<wxl> t see any spam
<wxl> is this recent?
<sgclark> hmm, don't they have to be a member to post?
<wxl> they do
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2015-March/date.html
<sgclark> ok well that is bazaar, I have one . maybe because I am moderator? and it did not actually get to list? I am so confused lol
<wxl> um want to forward to me?
<wxl> and nice freudian slip there wiht the bazaar ☺
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> hehe
<sgclark> sent, afk a few
<wxl> sgclark: yeah my gmail filtered it out
<wxl> it didn't get to the list tho
<wxl> it seems to be directed directly to ubuntu-us-or-owner@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> …which i'm not sure why you're getting as a mod, but oh well
<sgclark> no worries
<sgclark> was just afraid it got to list, but it didn't so I am happy
<wxl> yeah just check the archives if you're worried about that sort of thing
<sgclark> k
<wxl> mailman generates two emails: listname-owner and listname-bounces that you'll hear from a bit
<wxl> as long as it doesn't go to listname, you're good to go :)
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> you'll also get notifications of subscriptions and unsubscriptions
<wxl> basically i ignore everything that's not an actual call for moderation
<sgclark> yeah seen a few of those
<sgclark> k
<wxl> bah haven't heard back from the hotel yet
<wxl> that's not good
<sgclark> :(
<wxl> no starch books on sale for pi day
<wxl> hi wulfie
<kereltis> Interesting, on one of our machines we have Ubuntu 14.04.2 (3.16 Kernel) with an AMD Radeon HD 6870 graphics card using the open source gallium driver. The majority of games run great, even better than the proprietary driver.
<kereltis> However, we got a copy of Dying Light on Steam, it loads with a black screen and then crashes to desktop. So I dropped their support a note including a sysinfo file and error logs. This morning they got back to me telling me my problem is I don't have any graphic card drivers. Really? I can launch every other game including Skyrim in wine with the HD graphics pack but I don't have any graphics drivers?
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> maybe they need some better support
<wxl> but speaking of graphics, both radeon and nvidia are top contributors to the kernel
<wxl> i wonder if they're just providing access for their proprietary drivers
<kereltis> Yeah, the Radeon HD 6870 runs great with the gallium driver
<wxl> but if they're contributing open source drivers, i wonder what the value in the proprietary ones even are
<kereltis> That's the big discussion in Linux gaming right now. AMD are in trouble, they can't match Intel with CPUs, they do however produce very good graphics cards and with SteamOS around the corner it would make a lot of sense for them to work a lot more with the open source community. Their proprietary drivers are not the best and in a lot of ways the gallium drivers beat them, with a little more cooperation from AMD they could beat the
<kereltis>  Nvidia drivers.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-14
<MarkDude> https://imgflip.com/gif/is9yg My reaction gif
<wxl> niiice
<wxl> bbest on the site https://imgflip.com/i/ipn1v
<kereltis> haha perfect!
<wxl> https://imgflip.com/gif/itli8
<kereltis> That's like S0rceress0 and me with our trailers lol
<wxl> oh cool
 * wxl works for bikefriday.com aka haul-a-day.com and bikerev.com
<wxl> do you know there's an ubuntu cyclists launchpad team? nothing doing on it but you can say you're a memnber :)
<kereltis> I'll sign up and get em moving :-)
<kereltis> Nice site!
<wxl> hehhe i already tried by offering a discount :)
<wxl> i do sales/it for bike friday but i guess i'm the website gguy for bikerev
<wxl> i put that all together
<wxl> magento makes it easy, but hey
<kereltis> That's really cool
<kereltis> I found http://www.ubuntubikes.com/
<wxl> ooh
<wxl> i think it's in za
<wxl> which would make sense
<kereltis> I can see ubuntu bicycle repair in launchpad
<wxl> yep
<wxl> hahha really?
<kereltis> yep
<wxl> time to go
<kereltis> For any gamers in here, 0 A.D. Alpha 18 was released today
<sgclark> love gaming, havent had much time lately. play wow when I do
<kereltis> yeah, we're on wow as well, the new expansion is pretty cool
<sgclark> love the garrisons :) nice quick thing to do when I don't have long to play
<sgclark> which sadly is alot lately
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-03-15
<kereltis> Evening all, I made a simple webapp for S0rceress0's blog for Ubuntu Phone if anyones interested https://appstore.bhdouglass.com/app/s0rceress0.dean-che
